
Ask HN: Does any US financial institution have modern and strong authentication? - lakechfoma
I was a little disappointed looking at my banks account authentication and recovery processes.<p>Looking at the competition, no one appears to do it better. Lots of &quot;if we detect something is off, we&#x27;ll ask for your torrentable SSN, send you an SMS to a phone number that can be stolen, and ask for your fathers easily googleable hometown&quot;.<p>Does any bank platform offer OTP as 2FA? Not the SMS variety and without an emergency fallback option to the less secure methods. Bonus points if they provide decent customer service and a savings APY of at least 1%.<p>And for any of you with knowledge of banks customer facing IT platforms, whats up? Any plans to move forward?
======
chapill
BoA has safepass hardware cards for $20

[https://www.bankofamerica.com/privacy/faq/safepass-
faq.go](https://www.bankofamerica.com/privacy/faq/safepass-faq.go)

~~~
lakechfoma
Only for high value transfers? Interesting that they felt the need in that
context but didn't roll it out everywhere.

------
Spooky23
Charles Schwab does by request.

